

40 Days of Dating - uptown
http://fortydaysofdating.com/

======
malloreon
Did they stop updating this almost 4 months ago after day 4?

~~~
delluminatus
This is hilarious. I get the feeling that the guy wasn't feeling it so much,
judging by the commentary on the final day.

Anyway, it totally strikes me as a geeky designer thing. Two designers got
together, and I think they just wanted to make a pretty website. (BTW, it's
Wordpress. Does that make it better or worse?) The experiment was secondary
and kind of fell flat, like when I spend six hours designing and building a
custom blog platform/template and then only post one or two things on it.

------
uptown
If somebody took me to 'couples therapy' on date two there'd be no date three.

------
stephanos2k
What a fascinating idea, a shame they didn't stick with it!

~~~
uptown
They did - they just waited till the end of their experiment to begin
publishing the outcome.

------
plnewman
This reminds me that I don't miss dating.

------
JosephBrown
So they're both designers, but they use periods instead of spaces?

